# Impacto del desarrollo de tecnologías



## Hellmut1956 (Ago 24, 2016)

Realmente reflexioné buen tiempo cual foro sería el adecuado para publicar esto y también me pregunté si el tema encaja en la temática del foro, la electrónica! Me decidí por este, por ser una de las consecuencias de los avances tecnológicos que se vuelven posibles gracias a la revolución que esta teniendo lugar. La capacidad de procesamiento de controladores y estos eventualmente en SoCs! Pero también esta revolución es posible gracias a los avances en la informática y las demandas que resultan sobre una infraestructura a razón de los nuevos servicios y todo esto a precios muy módicos. Y finalmente, esta revolución genera valores económicos lo que significa recursos económicos para avanzar las tecnologías casi ilimitadas. Debido a ello el dedicarse a temas en este contexto atrae las mejores mentes!

Por la forma en la cual me dedico a mi afición y los resultados, no solo de mis investigaciones, si no también el meterme a estudiar los múltiples temas mi fuerte en integrar todo esto para adquirir una visión de lo que ocurre y como me puedo beneficiar para mis proyectos! Pero confieso, que la velocidad y las múltiples lineas de conocimientos y tecnologías me parece que avanza a mas velocidad de lo que soy capaz de digerir! Vayamos por partes, haber si me resulta presentar el tema de forma organizada!

Empiezo por listar información responsable para esta revolución tratando de ir por temas que consideraría claves. la gran unión entre todos estos temas es que cada campo hace posible avances en otros y todo puede llevar a grandes resultados económicos. Los Euros y USDs son el motor de nuestras sociedades!

La tecnología de los Semiconductores y la ley de Moore:

El encendido inicial fueron tecnologías creadas a razón de los objetivos de los USA para su carrera espacial a la luna y el incentivo de estas tecnologías para el sector militar. El transistor es un buen ejemplo.
La competitividad de esta industria y el reducir el costo de componentes ya solo por reducir la dimensiones físicas, mas partes de un disco de silicio llamado wafer! El mismo costo y el número de componentes funcionales de un wafer el divisor del costo. De allí la ley de Moore!
Los esfuerzos de aumentar el diámetro de los wafers otro camino adicional para reducir los costos!
Debido a lo anterior cada vez mas funcionalidad en cada chip! Término clave para el próximo avance en esta tecnología:
"Pad-Limited vs. Core-Limited" 
Traducido literalmente:
Me limita el tamaño del chip crear el número de salidas y entradas deseables, o
me limita el tamaño del chip meter todo el circuito que deseo!

Así hoy en día vemos que µcontroladores de 32 Bit cuestan lo mismo que µcontroladores de 8 o 16 bits! El éxito de los ARM refleja esto! Pero resulta que las estructuras hoy en día son tan diminutas, que no solo podemos integrar en un chip todo el sistema que consiste de múltiples núcleos de uno o mas tipos de µcontroladores, por ejemplo un ARM Cortex M0 y un ARM Cortex M3 o 4. Las placa Raspi tiene en su controlador, un sistema en un chip, SoC, 4 núcleos, múltiples periferias y una unidad GPU para generar el GUI gráfico por ejemplo! En 1998 trabajando para Motorola Semiconductores en Munich los expertos técnicos ya nos informaron que el futuro no sería aumentar mas la frecuencia del reloj, sino el integrar múltiples núcleos. Eso fue así casi 20 años, en esta industria como si hablara de las tecnologías en el antiguo Egipto!

2. Las técnicas de comunicación

Hoy justamente puse en la basura 2 modems con función de fax de 96 bauds de velocidad! En el modelismo los radio controladores pasaron de usar frecuencias de 2 dígitos de MHz a usar tales de 2.4 y 5 GHz. Los costos para un radio control pasaron de algunos cientos de USD a sistemas chinos de 2.4 GHz donde ofrecen todo un helicóptero por 15 Euros!

Cuando tuve mi primer DSL a mi casa la velocidad que pague un alto precio mensual era de 2 Mbit/s subiendo y bajando datos! Hoy en parte lamento vivir fuera de Munich donde puedo tener conexiones al Internet de hasta 1 Gbit, el proveedor 1&1 lo promociona. En mi casa "solo tengo reales 12 Mbit pagando por 16 MBit. Al mismo tiempo mis 2 hijas y el muchacho conectan sus tabletas y teléfonos con 56Mbit! Yo, que realmente solo uso el teléfono para que en caso que tenga algún ataque se me pueda localizar y muy de vez en cuando llamadas telefónicas solo pago 2 Euros mensuales lo que me permite hacer llamadas telefónicas por 29 centavos de Euro y 100 MByte de Internet por mes!

Ya parece que a los precios de hoy, puedo adaptar mi contrato por un solo día si quiero controlar mi modelo naval en cualquier parte del mundo pudiendo ver el entorno del modelo por webcams a precios mus módicos. En mi taller esa misma conexión celular usa el WiFi de mi casa! Realmente ya los módulos "XBee Pro" están técnicamente caducados!

Así para resintonizarlos: Los semiconductores ponen increíbles capacidades de procesamiento y esto en sistemas móviles por ejemplo a disposición del usuario. Las tecnologías de comunicación y los costos permiten combinar y pagar diferentes tarifas según la necesidad actual y eso en el modo sleep por ejemplo gastando menos electricidad que lo que pierde una batería de litio por autodescarga!

3. El Internet de las cosas y aquel para la industria:

Debido a los recursos disponibles tanto en los chips como en la comunicación es posible que cada objeto, gracias a la versión 5 TCP/IP cada cepillo dental en el futuro tendrá su propia dirección fija de por vida! Se habla que se debería asignar a cada ser humano en el momento de su nacimiento tenga asociada su propia dirección del Internet y así tener una identificación personal con muchas ventajas que no quiero presentar aquí pues me imagino que Ustedes se lo pueden imaginar!

Las siglas IoT y IIoT o en Europa "Industria 4.0" y el Web 3.0 demuestran que no solo aquellas industrias que crean artículos de consumo invierten fortunas en madurar las tecnologías y crear productos y la infraestructura requerida, sino también la industria! El coche que se maneja el mismo es solo un ejemplo de miles de otras aplicaciones se encuentran en diferentes estados de desarrollo y diferente madurez de sus desarrollos.

4. Las energías regenerables, la eficiencia energética de los productos, el control y manejo de la estructuras energéticas, "smart grid", red inteligente y la industrialización de la producción y ... ! Todas estas actividades se benefician mutuamente gracias a nuestro entorno tecnológico!

5. Los avances informáticos en el mas amplio sentido de la palabra, una de las razones por las que publique este hilo aquí, son en si tan polifacéticos, que solo los quiero mencionar de forma muy breve:

Empiezo por las metodologías de programación y los lenguajes de programación. Términos como "computación paralela" y "computación distribuida", la computación "concurrent", reactive programming y functional programming, las siglas SOA y "servicios" por nombrar algunos términos son expresiones que documentan que en paralelo a lo presentado antes en esta contribución la ciencia y los círculos académicos y empresariales invierten grandes recursos económicos para avanzar y adaptarse a este mundo en revolución.

6. Términos como "neuronal programming", "machine learning", "BigData", "NoSQL" son tecnologías que igualmente tienen un tremendo auge debido a los beneficios que todo lo expuesto en los 5 puntos anteriores hace posible y promete y genera grandes beneficios económicos lo que hace disponible aún mas recursos económicos, pues es casi una máquina para imprimir dinero! Solo quiero dar como ejemplo Google, Facebook y otra mano de empresas hoy son aquellas de mas valor bursatil en el mundo! Son los ingresos económicos que el aplicar estas tecnologías aquí mencionadas tienen como resultado estas empresas, lo que hace posible que aparentemente los servicios disponibles gratuitos en el Internet parezcan gratuitos. Recientemente leí un artículo que daba los valores en USDs por mes promedio que los usuarios del Internet generan para estas empresas. Era una suma de 3 dígitos mensuales de media altura en USDs, algo como ciento y pico Euros mensuales en Europa y menos de 2 USD por mes del usuario promedio en Asia y África.

7. Las tecnologías de servicios secretos gubernamentales y privados, de empresas de seguros y otros. La combinación de lo listado en los primeros 6 puntos hace posible eliminar no solo la privacidad como derecho humano, sino de habilitar por ejemplo a empresas de seguros decidir que tarifa de seguro nos ofrecen. Ellos saben y sabrán mas de cada uno de nosotros que cada uno de nosotros sobre si mismo! Pero también organizaciones criminales y terroristas, estados enemigos y estados aparentemente amigos usan estas tecnologías que todas se complementan! Doy 2 ejemplos:

Redes neuronales son capaces de lograr resultados superiores a cualquier otra técnica. Otras técnicas pudieran alcanzar 95% de calidad en sus resultados, redes neuronales entre 97% y 98%. Estos 2 a 3 % adicionales se logran con redes neuronales, pero que exigen entre digamos 50 millones y 500 millones de datos que se tienen que pasar por las redes neuronales. Aparentemente después de 500 millones de datos la calidad del resultado deja de aumentar! Pero veamos que significa mejorar el resultado analizando 500 millones de datos:

500 000 000 / 0.02 = 10 000 000! Aunque el valor económico de estos 2% de calidad superior por dato sea poco, multiplicado por 10⁶ muestra que el mejorar la calidad vale el esfuerzo! Resulta que empresas como Google y FaceBook por ejemplo, con recursos económicos prácticamente infinitos se encuentran con el problema de no encontrar suficientes expertos! El resultado: Hacen disponibles sus "BigData" recursos de forma gratuita, para que desarrolladores del entorno del "OpenSource" usen sus datos y herramientas de software, como "TensorFlow" por ejemplo, para acelerar el desarrollo de las tecnologías aún mas! Clinton recientemente mencionó que uno de sus objetivos si llega a ser presidente delos USA haría posible el estudiar de forma gratuita y de mejorar la calidad de las universidades! eso, a mi opinión personal no lo hace por ser "social", lo hace porque los mayores donantes para su campaña electoral y para su institución pueden mejorar la situación de la falta de recursos humanos con las capacidades requeridas!

Otro aspecto que a mi me parece muy interesante, no lo resalto por considerarlo de altísima importancia para lo que presento, sino porque últimamente he empezado a escanear el tema. Es lo que se llama "NoSQL". Es una tecnología de "administración de datos" donde cada dato consiste de 3 elementos, 3-tupel!







Como lo muestra el gráfico. El dato original, "Subject", la información de conexión, "Predicate" y la información asociada, "Object". Estoy recién empezando a estudiar el tema hoy, pero esta forma de base de datos, para la cual por ejemplo existe el contenido de todas las páginas de "wikipedia" de forma gratuita en la "nube", por ejemplo, permite conocer relaciones entre datos aplicando funciones a ella. La base de datos no tiene la forma de una base de datos relacional! Esto significa que los datos pueden ser utilizados por las mas diversas aplicaciones con los mas diversos objetivos y así poder descubrir relaciones entre los datos que de antemano no conocemos! Es una funcionalidad usada no solo por Google y similares, sino también por organizaciones gubernamentales como la "NSA" o los servicios secretos de Alemania entre otros muchos, al igual que organizaciones criminales y pronto también las terroristas!

El libro se puede descargar de forma gratuita y legal del Internet aquí!

Habiendo tratado de presentar este escenario que a mi opinión personal refleja la revolución tecnológica que esta teniendo lugar, llena de beneficios y peligros, quiero cerrar el círculo explicando porqué abrí este hilo en este subforo "Microcontroladores y sistemas embebidos!

El IoT y el IIoT son todos sistemas embebidos distribuidos e interconectados. Tales sistemas son el tópico de este subforo! El captar lo que esta revolución tecnológica representa como fuente de recursos para nuestra afición, la electrónica, requiere entender el impacto y como complementario las tecnologías aquí brevemente presentas, al menos eso intenté impactan si queremos acceder a algo que está revolucionando el entorno en el que la electrónica en sistemas embebidos se mueve y que así también impacta lo que la electrónica contemporánea puede beneficiarse!

Yo me tropecé con las informaciones que aquí brevemente presenté como resultado de mis investigaciones de fondo para planear las actividades experimentales, de modelación y diseño que estoy siguiendo. Empezando a saber de estos avances tecnológicos y mi afición a reflexionar sobre lo que voy llegando a conocer como parte de mis estudios, inmediatamente empecé a reflexionar de como esto podría influenciar de como sigo mis trabajos con mi taller electrónico! Los que leen mis contribuciones saben con que temas me empecé a ocupar no mas después de haber hecho primeros experimentos con las placas Raspi y su control desde el ordenador. De como la placa Raspi ZERO encontró una de sus aplicaciones en el panel de alimentación eléctrica de mi taller electrónico.

Siguiendo leyendo y reflexionando sobre temas como SOA etcétera me pareció valido empezar los trabajos para definir una arquitectura para mi taller, en especial el laboratorio electrónico.

Quien, muy válidamente tiene la impresión que yo voy saltando de un tema a otro, quiero justificar mi forma de actuar.

Yo estoy retirado desde ya 16 años, primero por no encontrar un nuevo puesto, mi título de "director" de una de las empresas de telecomunicaciones mas grande del mundo en los 90 ha sido mas obstáculo que nada. Luego mi salud también se esta viendo afectada al punto que hoy ya no soy capaz de realizar trabajo alguno! Para motivarme, para ejecutar mi cerebro que sufrió por paros cardíacos y para que mi actitud positiva, mi fascinación por los temas que estudio y mi dedicación a mis actividades me permitió vivir con un paso del día estructurado y áltamente motivado.

Mi objetivo es el camino, no el completar mi proyecto de un velero. Todos los temas que voy estudiando so el resultado de mi forma de trabajar en mi afición! En los últimos 15 años he progresado de forma enorme en mi taller, en poner orden en mis cosas y en capacitarme en los múltiples estudios que estoy haciendo siempre hasta el punto donde estos conocimientos nuevos refrescado y expandidos me permiten seguir otra de mis líneas de proyectos. No tengo apuro, y si mañana me muero, entonces moriré satisfecho de haber sido padre de familia y esposo con los 4, incluyo mi esposa y los 3 hijos, que considero un grandísimo regalo! El estudiar lo que estudio esta en línea con mi objetivo personal que expresé hace décadas en un curso de "time management". Realmente es útil reflexionar que es lo que realmente es importante para uno mismo y así poder reflexionar si alguna decisión que se toma apoya esos objetivos o no y hacia el final de la vida el no lamentar nada! Mi objetivo persona era participar de forma activa en el desarrollo de las tecnologías y ciencias y de lograr tener una familia con una mujer que se ama y ser amado e hijos que representan el reto que nos capacita a desarrollar nuestra personalidad. Todo padre o madre bien sabe que hijos también significa balancear el camino entre el cuidado y el amor que se tiene para ellos y el respetar que cada uno desarrolle su propia personalidad. Esto último no siempre es sencillo, pero el amor y el cariño mutuo son las bandas que siempre nos unen a la familia.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 24, 2016)

Hellmut1956 dijo:


> Realmente reflexioné buen tiempo cual foro sería el adecuado para publicar esto y también me pregunté si el tema encaja en la temática del foro,. . . . .



        
Para mi lo que manten un honbre realmente vivo es sienpre buscar por un sueño , algo en que el realmente creie y queiras realizar practicamente (mismo que no logres hacer por algun inpedimento cualquer)     
!Saludos cordelaes desde Brasil !.
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Ardogan (Ago 24, 2016)

Hellmut1956 dijo:


> Realmente reflexioné buen tiempo cual foro sería el adecuado para publicar esto y también me pregunté si el tema encaja en la temática del foro, la electrónica! Me decidí por este, por ser una de las consecuencias de los avances tecnológicos que se vuelven posibles gracias a la revolución que esta teniendo lugar. La capacidad de procesamiento de controladores y estos eventualmente en SoCs! Pero también esta revolución es posible gracias a los avances en la informática y las demandas que resultan sobre una infraestructura a razón de los nuevos servicios y todo esto a precios muy módicos. Y finalmente, esta revolución genera valores económicos lo que significa recursos económicos para avanzar las tecnologías casi ilimitadas. Debido a ello el dedicarse a temas en este contexto atrae las mejores mentes!
> 
> Por la forma en la cual me dedico a mi afición y los resultados, no solo de mis investigaciones, si no también el meterme a estudiar los múltiples temas mi fuerte en integrar todo esto para adquirir una visión de lo que ocurre y como me puedo beneficiar para mis proyectos! Pero confieso, que la velocidad y las múltiples lineas de conocimientos y tecnologías me parece que avanza a mas velocidad de lo que soy capaz de digerir!


Nos pasa a todos Hellmut . Conseguir tiempo no es fácil, la especialización llega a niveles absurdos y sin embargo hay un montón de tecnologías al alcance de un usuario casero que antes era impensable (FPGA, fabricar PCBs, comprar computadoras embebidas)



Hellmut1956 dijo:


> Vayamos por partes, haber si me resulta presentar el tema de forma organizada!
> 
> Empiezo por listar información responsable para esta revolución tratando de ir por temas que consideraría claves. la gran unión entre todos estos temas es que cada campo hace posible avances en otros y todo puede llevar a grandes resultados económicos. Los Euros y USDs son el motor de nuestras sociedades!
> 
> ...



Sí, aquí hay algo interesante que es que se está llegando al límite físico al cual ya no se pueden reducir más el tamaño de un transistor. Los efectos cuánticos son muy molestos debajo de 10nm, y debe empezar una revolución tecnológica nueva para no seguir peleando con fenómenos cuánticos (que son inevitables) sino usarlos a nuestro favor.

Siguiendo con la tecnología actual el "avance" pasa en meter más cores en un microprocesador integrado, hacer subsistemas especializados (manejo de memoria, video, red, etc).
Aún siguiendo por este camino "clásico" está el problema del software: los sistemas operativos deben rehacerse para aprovechar las potencialidades del paralelismo. De nada servirá tener en el futuro 64 cores si el sistema operativo sigue trabajando de la misma manera que cuando había 1 core o 2.
Y aún así desconozco si es algo que se puede aprovechar con mejor diseño del sistema operativo, o hace falta rediseñar también las aplicaciones/software que usamos todos los días para no desperdiciar las capacidades de la máquina.
Si yo fuera un estudiante en este momento elegiría ese campo: programación paralela.
Luego más adelante vendrá (tal vez) la computación cuántica o fotónica o spintrónica quién sabe...



Hellmut1956 dijo:


> Así hoy en día vemos que µcontroladores de 32 Bit cuestan lo mismo que µcontroladores de 8 o 16 bits! El éxito de los ARM refleja esto! Pero resulta que las estructuras hoy en día son tan diminutas, que no solo podemos integrar en un chip todo el sistema que consiste de múltiples núcleos de uno o mas tipos de µcontroladores, por ejemplo un ARM Cortex M0 y un ARM Cortex M3 o 4. Las placa Raspi tiene en su controlador, un sistema en un chip, SoC, 4 núcleos, múltiples periferias y una unidad GPU para generar el GUI gráfico por ejemplo! En 1998 trabajando para Motorola Semiconductores en Munich los expertos técnicos ya nos informaron que el futuro no sería aumentar mas la frecuencia del reloj, sino el integrar múltiples núcleos. Eso fue así casi 20 años, en esta industria como si hablara de las tecnologías en el antiguo Egipto!



Hoy la mayoría de micros de 8 bits son más caros que un micro de 32 bits más nuevos. ¿Por qué?, porque son líneas de producción viejas, que producen tecnología obsoleta y se mantiene solo por compatibilidad y mantener desarrollos antiguos. Y hay que almacenarlos, costos de inventario, etc..
Tranquilamente un micro de 8 bits específico puede costar U$S10 mientras se podría hacer lo mismo con un cortex M0 de U$S1.



Hellmut1956 dijo:


> 2. Las técnicas de comunicación
> 
> Hoy justamente puse en la basura 2 modems con función de fax de 96 bauds de velocidad! En el modelismo los radio controladores pasaron de usar frecuencias de 2 dígitos de MHz a usar tales de 2.4 y 5 GHz. Los costos para un radio control pasaron de algunos cientos de USD a sistemas chinos de 2.4 GHz donde ofrecen todo un helicóptero por 15 Euros!
> 
> ...



Mmm sí, hay algo con las comunicaciones inalámbricas y las baterías, y estandares... mejor sigo leyendo



Hellmut1956 dijo:


> 3. El Internet de las cosas y aquel para la industria:
> 
> Debido a los recursos disponibles tanto en los chips como en la comunicación es posible que cada objeto, gracias a la versión 5 TCP/IP cada cepillo dental en el futuro tendrá su propia dirección fija de por vida! Se habla que se debería asignar a cada ser humano en el momento de su nacimiento tenga asociada su propia dirección del Internet y así tener una identificación personal con muchas ventajas que no quiero presentar aquí pues me imagino que Ustedes se lo pueden imaginar!
> 
> Las siglas IoT y IIoT o en Europa "Industria 4.0" y el Web 3.0 demuestran que no solo aquellas industrias que crean artículos de consumo invierten fortunas en madurar las tecnologías y crear productos y la infraestructura requerida, sino también la industria! El coche que se maneja el mismo es solo un ejemplo de miles de otras aplicaciones se encuentran en diferentes estados de desarrollo y diferente madurez de sus desarrollos.


Me permito dudar si el día de mañana va a estar TODO absolutamente en la red. ¿Tiene sentido que una silla o una mesa tenga una dirección IP?, la privacidad y la realización de que la seguridad de tu red realmente sólo depende del esfuerzo en penetrarla (y las redes zombies que hacen ataques automáticos escaneando y atacando sin intervención humana).
Todos nos imaginamos la heladera que hace el pedido automático al supermercado cuando nos quedamos sin leche, pero... eso ya pudo haber ocurrido hace años y todavía no sucedió. Algo falta. La tecnología está pero faltan los clientes, la famosa "Killer App".

El transporte, sí, allí hay ganancia para todos (seguridad de rutas, costos para empresas, productividad) menos para los camioneros/taxistas. Creo que es inevitable que la automatización del tráfico gane más protagonismo.



Hellmut1956 dijo:


> 4. Las energías regenerables, la eficiencia energética de los productos, el control y manejo de la estructuras energéticas, "smart grid", red inteligente y la industrialización de la producción y ... ! Todas estas actividades se benefician mutuamente gracias a nuestro entorno tecnológico!


Resolver el tema energético va a ser el mayor desafío de este siglo. O damos vuelta el barco con los combustibles fósiles o seguiremos haciendo un experimento a ciegas con la biosfera terrestre.
Más que como innovación esto sería una necesidad.
Era de piedra, era de bronce, era de hierro, era de combustibles fósiles, era de energías renovables (si todo sale bien).



Hellmut1956 dijo:


> 5. Los avances informáticos en el mas amplio sentido de la palabra, una de las razones por las que publique este hilo aquí, son en si tan polifacéticos, que solo los quiero mencionar de forma muy breve:
> 
> Empiezo por las metodologías de programación y los lenguajes de programación. Términos como "computación paralela" y "computación distribuida", la computación "concurrent", reactive programming y functional programming, las siglas SOA y "servicios" por nombrar algunos términos son expresiones que documentan que en paralelo a lo presentado antes en esta contribución la ciencia y los círculos académicos y empresariales invierten grandes recursos económicos para avanzar y adaptarse a este mundo en revolución.


Me apuré en hablar más arriba de programación paralela/concurrente, ya lo mencionas acá.
En  cuestiones de programación empezó procedural en los 70/80, objetos en  los 90, funcional (que tiene teoría de los años 50 pero ahora está en  boga por la cuestión de poder demostrar matemáticamente que un software  no tiene errores), paralela...
Hoy en el repertorio de habilidad se dice que hay que contar con conocimientos de funcional.
Y  luego... no lo sé, en algún punto los programas escribirán programas, y  así como hoy no sabemos que registros de hardware utiliza nuestro  programa tampoco seremos capaces de entender  en detalle el código  generado artificialmente. Sí podremos decirle que queremos que haga,  algunas reglas, no mucho más.



Hellmut1956 dijo:


> 6. Términos como "neuronal programming", "machine learning", "BigData", "NoSQL" son tecnologías que igualmente tienen un tremendo auge debido a los beneficios que todo lo expuesto en los 5 puntos anteriores hace posible y promete y genera grandes beneficios económicos lo que hace disponible aún mas recursos económicos, pues es casi una máquina para imprimir dinero! Solo quiero dar como ejemplo Google, Facebook y otra mano de empresas hoy son aquellas de mas valor bursatil en el mundo! Son los ingresos económicos que el aplicar estas tecnologías aquí mencionadas tienen como resultado estas empresas, lo que hace posible que aparentemente los servicios disponibles gratuitos en el Internet parezcan gratuitos. Recientemente leí un artículo que daba los valores en USDs por mes promedio que los usuarios del Internet generan para estas empresas. Era una suma de 3 dígitos mensuales de media altura en USDs, algo como ciento y pico Euros mensuales en Europa y menos de 2 USD por mes del usuario promedio en Asia y África.


Bueno, las enormes empresas de internet son justamente un peligro para la continuación de una internet abierta y peer-to-peer.
Facebook captura ingente cantidad de información personal de sus usuarios, parece tener la tendencia cada vez más a limitar el ingreso a personas que no están registrados en facebook, no respetan copyright, cambian términos y condiciones, en vez de favorecer un diálogo entre gente que opina distinta tiende a formar grupos con una opinión única y monocorde, donde no hay disidentes, ni revoltosos, ni se lleva la contraria.
Youtube es otro que viene con muchos problemas más bien políticos, censura, copyright, falsas acusaciones de abuso...

Todos tendrían muchísimo que ganar con una internet limitada, censurada, autorizada, no anónima: proveedores ISP, gobiernos, grupos políticos, 
comerciantes....

A mí personalmente me gustaría que toda las nuevas capacidades tecnológicas (tener un servidor del tamaño de la palma de tu mano) sirva a que la red sea cada vez más distribuída y cada uno pueda usar y distribuir contenido con reglas más claras, que faciliten la cooperación.



Hellmut1956 dijo:


> 7. Las tecnologías de servicios secretos gubernamentales y privados, de empresas de seguros y otros. La combinación de lo listado en los primeros 6 puntos hace posible eliminar no solo la privacidad como derecho humano, sino de habilitar por ejemplo a empresas de seguros decidir que tarifa de seguro nos ofrecen. Ellos saben y sabrán mas de cada uno de nosotros que cada uno de nosotros sobre si mismo! Pero también organizaciones criminales y terroristas, estados enemigos y estados aparentemente amigos usan estas tecnologías que todas se complementan! Doy 2 ejemplos:
> 
> Redes neuronales son capaces de lograr resultados superiores a cualquier otra técnica. Otras técnicas pudieran alcanzar 95% de calidad en sus resultados, redes neuronales entre 97% y 98%. Estos 2 a 3 % adicionales se logran con redes neuronales, pero que exigen entre digamos 50 millones y 500 millones de datos que se tienen que pasar por las redes neuronales. Aparentemente después de 500 millones de datos la calidad del resultado deja de aumentar! Pero veamos que significa mejorar el resultado analizando 500 millones de datos:
> 
> 500 000 000 / 0.02 = 10 000 000! Aunque el valor económico de estos 2% de calidad superior por dato sea poco, multiplicado por 10⁶ muestra que el mejorar la calidad vale el esfuerzo! Resulta que empresas como Google y FaceBook por ejemplo, con recursos económicos prácticamente infinitos se encuentran con el problema de no encontrar suficientes expertos! El resultado: Hacen disponibles sus "BigData" recursos de forma gratuita, para que desarrolladores del entorno del "OpenSource" usen sus datos y herramientas de software, como "TensorFlow" por ejemplo, para acelerar el desarrollo de las tecnologías aún mas! Clinton recientemente mencionó que uno de sus objetivos si llega a ser presidente delos USA haría posible el estudiar de forma gratuita y de mejorar la calidad de las universidades! eso, a mi opinión personal no lo hace por ser "social", lo hace porque los mayores donantes para su campaña electoral y para su institución pueden mejorar la situación de la falta de recursos humanos con las capacidades requeridas!



Hay capacidades que me gustaría que ni estados ni empresas las tuvieran. Me gustaría que todos ellos tuvieran menos poder y no más, a excepción del individuo. Que la capacidad de estar más conectados a nivel personal nos permita no depender de ellos para tener una sociedad sustentable.



Hellmut1956 dijo:


> Otro aspecto que a mi me parece muy interesante, no lo resalto por considerarlo de altísima importancia para lo que presento, sino porque últimamente he empezado a escanear el tema. Es lo que se llama "NoSQL". Es una tecnología de "administración de datos" donde cada dato consiste de 3 elementos, 3-tupel!
> 
> https://c1.staticflickr.com/9/8552/29210580875_4167ced233_o.png
> 
> ...


Lo agrego a la lista de lectura para cuando esté viajando 



Hellmut1956 dijo:


> Habiendo tratado de presentar este escenario que a mi opinión personal refleja la revolución tecnológica que esta teniendo lugar, llena de beneficios y peligros, quiero cerrar el círculo explicando porqué abrí este hilo en este subforo "Microcontroladores y sistemas embebidos!
> 
> El IoT y el IIoT son todos sistemas embebidos distribuidos e interconectados. Tales sistemas son el tópico de este subforo! El captar lo que esta revolución tecnológica representa como fuente de recursos para nuestra afición, la electrónica, requiere entender el impacto y como complementario las tecnologías aquí brevemente presentas, al menos eso intenté impactan si queremos acceder a algo que está revolucionando el entorno en el que la electrónica en sistemas embebidos se mueve y que así también impacta lo que la electrónica contemporánea puede beneficiarse!
> 
> ...


Hellmut, probar distintas cosas y experimentar no requiere de justificación alguna, es lo que nos sacó de las cavernas .



Hellmut1956 dijo:


> Yo estoy retirado desde ya 16 años, primero por no encontrar un nuevo puesto, mi título de "director" de una de las empresas de telecomunicaciones mas grande del mundo en los 90 ha sido mas obstáculo que nada. Luego mi salud también se esta viendo afectada al punto que hoy ya no soy capaz de realizar trabajo alguno! Para motivarme, para ejecutar mi cerebro que sufrió por paros cardíacos y para que mi actitud positiva, mi fascinación por los temas que estudio y mi dedicación a mis actividades me permitió vivir con un paso del día estructurado y áltamente motivado.
> 
> Mi objetivo es el camino, no el completar mi proyecto de un velero. Todos los temas que voy estudiando so el resultado de mi forma de trabajar en mi afición! En los últimos 15 años he progresado de forma enorme en mi taller, en poner orden en mis cosas y en capacitarme en los múltiples estudios que estoy haciendo siempre hasta el punto donde estos conocimientos nuevos refrescado y expandidos me permiten seguir otra de mis líneas de proyectos. No tengo apuro, y si mañana me muero, entonces moriré satisfecho de haber sido padre de familia y esposo con los 4, incluyo mi esposa y los 3 hijos, que considero un grandísimo regalo! El estudiar lo que estudio esta en línea con mi objetivo personal que expresé hace décadas en un curso de "time management". Realmente es útil reflexionar que es lo que realmente es importante para uno mismo y así poder reflexionar si alguna decisión que se toma apoya esos objetivos o no y hacia el final de la vida el no lamentar nada! Mi objetivo persona era participar de forma activa en el desarrollo de las tecnologías y ciencias y de lograr tener una familia con una mujer que se ama y ser amado e hijos que representan el reto que nos capacita a desarrollar nuestra personalidad. Todo padre o madre bien sabe que hijos también significa balancear el camino entre el cuidado y el amor que se tiene para ellos y el respetar que cada uno desarrolle su propia personalidad. Esto último no siempre es sencillo, pero el amor y el cariño mutuo son las bandas que siempre nos unen a la familia.



Por supuesto, muchas veces tendemos a que la parte profesional nos ocupe todo el tiempo y realmente nos perdemos de mucho si no pasamos tiempo con nuestros seres queridos, viendo nuevos lugares, aprendiendo cosas por el gusto de aprender.

Por lo pronto acá seguimos haciendo una ronda entre compañeros que comparten una afición, ansiosos por saber que es lo que viene y ver en que podemos aportar para nuestro legado, que no hace falta que sea algo revolucionario, simplemente dejar las cosas mejor que cuando las encontramos, quizás ayudar a alguien como nos hubiera gustado que nos ayuden. Para mí con eso basta.

Un abrazo estimado Hellmut, seguimos escuchando tus pareceres, recomendaciones y vivencias. Sería tonto no aprender de la gente que tiene más recorrido que uno .


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Ago 25, 2016)

No mas recorrido, solo otro recorrido apreciado Ardogan. Habiendo vivido en Montevideo del 64 al 68, seguro que entre otras tu sabes mas de buenos asados y el gozo que representa una calabaza con Mate. Recuerdo que uno de nuestros vecinos en Montevideo acostumbraba pararse a la entrada de su casa, el termo a un lado y el mate al otro. Que calidad de vida. Solo estar parado, mirar a la calle, quizá reflexionar. Eso cada vez mas se pierde. Recuerdo que el paso de vida antes era mucho mas tranquilo! Esos años en Montevideo son uno de los mas valiosos recuerdos de mi niñez. Fuera de mi hermano y yo en esa cuadra había 6 amigos, toda una gallada. Como el Uruguay tenía muy restringida la importación de carros, muy poco tráfico. La playa del Rio de la Plata a pocas cuadras.


----------



## chclau (Ago 25, 2016)

Muy buen pantallazo. A mi la verdad me asombra y tambien me preocupa el cambio que vivimos y el que se nos viene encima, en cuestion de poco tiempo es muy probable que desaparezcan millones de puestos de trabajo sin que este nada claro si (como sucedio con otras revoluciones, como la Industrial) surgiran otros puestos en su lugar.

Pero lo mejor de todo el pantallazo es la frase final. Al final lo mas valioso son los amigos y la familia... y no siempre los ponemos en el lugar que les corresponde en tiempo y prioridades.


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Ago 25, 2016)

No solo son los puestos de trabajo, cosa muy acertada que escribes. Esta revolución pone en peligro aquello que la civilización oriental valora, como es toda la gama de derechos humanos. Adicionalmente el conocer lo que estas técnicas permiten hacer, "NoSQL" es solo una de ellas. Con la disponibilidad de todo lo que "BigData" representa, con lo "idiotas" que son los consumidores en gastar su dinero para comprar dispositivos como los brazaletes y muchos otros dispositivos que realmente dan el acceso de los proveedores de tales brazaletes a los datos mas privados, por ejemplo los de salud, para que los proveedores puedan comercializar estos datos.
Esto en combinación con las técnicas de análisis de BigData no muy lejos llevara a que terceros sepan mas de nosotros que nosotros mismos! Recuerdo un entrenamiento de ventas de Motorola donde nos presentaron el tal "efecto del segundo"! Un ingeniero de ventas siempre busca ganar el interés del eventual ciente. Si alguna de las palabras que usas representa un tema de real interés del cliente, 1 segundo después de escuchar este término el cliente cambiará de posición de sentado, señal que le revela al ingeniero de ventas en cual tema el cliente tiene un mayor interés! sabiendo de esto, hicimos simulaciones de tal conversación y lo grabamos en video! Sabiendo no podíamos evitar darle al ingeniero de ventas la información. Esto es solo un ejemplo de cientos de mecanismos automáticos que tenemos los seres humanos. Teniendo acceso a tanta información sobre todas las personas estos sistemas pueden manipularnos y realmente no tenemos defensas, mas que la privacidad de nuestros datos personales! Si esto lo combinamos con la falta de interés en política de los consumidores, con la falta de incentivo para proteger nuestros datos personales y hasta gastando nuestro propio dinero para dar acceso a datos aún mas personales, George Orwell era principiante comparado con lo que empresas y organizaciones gubernamentales como la NSA, equivalentes existen en prácticamente todo el mundo. Ese mundo ya no será el mio!

Pero vale, cuando activamente deseo no dejar rastros de datos sobre mi en la nube uso el browser Thor y la herramienta disconnect. Y ademas las tecnologías me interesan por sus posibles usos en el contexto de mis actividades en mi afición!


----------



## elgriego (Ago 25, 2016)

Dos Reflexiones acerca de la tecnologia y su vertiginoso cambio.


Si sabes algo hoy ,y logras comprenderlo ,es porque ya es viejo,,,Esto se decia en la decada del 70.


Con respecto a la fabulosa abundancia de novedades tecnologicas increibles,,,solo son asequibles para aquel que puede pagarlas,,,a mi humilde entender es mas injusto el mundo actual que el de hace 50 años,en donde las novedades se contaban con los dedos de una mano.

Seguramente y lamentablemente, el proximo cambio realmente fabuloso ocurra en la proxima conflagracion mundial,,,ya que aparentemente solo avanzamos a pasos agigantados en tiempos de guerra,,,para poder atacar mejor y para poder defendernos de esos ataques.

Mientras el ser humano no modifique su manera de ser,,,seguiremos consumiendo los recursos del planeta hasta que ya no quede nada,,,y por supuesto dejando tendales de personas en el camino.

Si algo o alguien no viene en algun momento y dice ya es suficiente (como parafraseaba Einstein),y termina con la avaricia de pocos en desmedro de muchos,,,,,,estamos condenados a la extincion como especie,y de nada nos va a servir ese avance increible y fabuloso. 

Sepan disculpar mi opinion ,ya que aqui habla el ser humano,,,,el ingeniero en cambio , adora esas maravillas que surgen dia a dia.

Saludos.


----------



## hellfire4 (Ago 26, 2016)

elgriego dijo:


> Dos Reflexiones acerca de la tecnologia y su vertiginoso cambio.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

